# 9.96 NAR and 16.24 OH NAR



## rowehessler (Oct 2, 2010)

FINALLY!
for 3x3: 
(11.43), 10.03, (9.19), 9.83, 10.02 = 9.96 NAR average
and for OH: 
16.33, 16.44, 15.96, (15.83), (18.03) = 16.24 NAR average 

sadly, no videos


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 2, 2010)

Good job, Rowe! I've been hoping for this thread for a while now.


----------



## Truncator (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations! You definitely deserve it


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 2, 2010)

wow nice job!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 2, 2010)

Syuhei's 10th with a 10.15 average now. 

Rowe's a beast.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 2, 2010)

Awesome job Rowe!


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratz, Rowe!  At no videos...


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 2, 2010)

Change your sig. Wow Rowe, taking away Philip's NAR on his birthday! How rude.
Just joking, both of you guys are amazing. Congrats!
Edit: You and Breandan both got sub 10 now 
Fail brackets though. Nice consistent OH. What about other rounds?


----------



## Mr Cubism (Oct 2, 2010)

Very well deserved, congratz to the exclusive sub-10-club and top3 OH


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Oct 2, 2010)

Congrats! It was bound to happen. You won the race too. But next week, you're going down ;p


----------



## qqwref (Oct 2, 2010)

You rock, Rowe! Awesome job, too bad there are no vids.


----------



## Dene (Oct 2, 2010)

Holy crap Rowe nice job


----------



## Weston (Oct 2, 2010)

I told you not to make the OH NAR too hard to break!
Great job Rowe


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 2, 2010)

So about 2 hours ago I was sitting with Breandan. He was saying how Rowe had switched to a Guhong, and that he would bet on that resulting in a sub-10 average at Rowe's next competition ("because f-ii sucks"). I said that Rowe was competing today. And the rest is history...congrats btw!


----------



## Toad (Oct 3, 2010)

Incredible stuff man, nobody cares about videos really, it's the times that count!!

Oh and apologise to Katie for my stalkerish comment please


----------



## Shortey (Oct 3, 2010)

Holy **** Rowe. Awesome.


----------



## Owen (Oct 3, 2010)

You're awesome!

It is kinda weird that you only got 2 sub-10 in the averge though.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 3, 2010)

Good job man!


----------



## Escher (Oct 3, 2010)

I guess I won't have to punch you in the face the next time I see you 

Congrats man!

I really hope I can get somewhere close next comp...


----------



## will6680 (Oct 3, 2010)

Rowe i was there and got vids would u like me to post them?


----------



## aronpm (Oct 3, 2010)

will6680 said:


> Rowe i was there and got vids would u like me to post them?


 
YES.


----------



## Toad (Oct 3, 2010)

aronpm said:


> YES.


 
Last time I checked your name wasn't Rowe... Although I'm sure this will be his answer anyway


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 3, 2010)

videos of both NARs? that would be awesome dude thanks


----------



## will6680 (Oct 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZjjX1Ugzvo

... whats nar...


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 3, 2010)

You only got one solve?


----------



## will6680 (Oct 3, 2010)

i got some more gimme a sek!


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 3, 2010)

will6680 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZjjX1Ugzvo
> 
> ... whats nar...



NAR stands for north american record.


----------



## will6680 (Oct 3, 2010)

oh! ok sorry i was just wondering thats pretty sweet i got three vids so yeah.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 3, 2010)

O_O
Finally! 
Great job, it's been in waiting for a looooong time.


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 3, 2010)

will6680 said:


> oh! ok sorry i was just wondering thats pretty sweet i got three vids so yeah.


 
argh, thanks for the videos but those arent from the round where i got the north american record. These are the videos from my 10.51 average in the first round. Thanks though for the videos!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 3, 2010)

i love you


----------



## Faz (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice one rowehess.


----------



## will6680 (Oct 3, 2010)

oh damn sorry! i thought they were ;/


----------



## teller (Oct 3, 2010)

Go Rowe!


----------



## incessantcheese (Oct 3, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> argh, thanks for the videos but those arent from the round where i got the north american record. These are the videos from my 10.51 average in the first round. Thanks though for the videos!


 
yeah... pretty sure nobody had a camera out for the two hand round and i don't remember any cameras for the OH round. i had my flip on me but i never took it out of my bag! whoops.


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 3, 2010)

So many guys getting sub-10 average these days...


----------



## jca11 (Oct 3, 2010)

congrats rowe..


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 3, 2010)

Ugh 16.24...one of the only things I hate about being American haha

Congrats on both averages.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 3, 2010)

. Excellent job, Rowe!


----------

